# Dried equivalent for Coopers Wheat LME?



## Drop It Like It's Hop (25/2/15)

I'm looking to put down a basic batch of the infamous Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, however I prefer to use dried malt extract as opposed to liquid.

What would be the equivalent DME to Coopers Wheat LME? I've found 'Bavarian Wheat' DME however is this any different? The 'Bavarian' bit in the name is making me second guess if it's equivalent...


----------



## ianh (26/2/15)

You can buy Wheat DME, but don't think its equivalent to Coopers Wheat LME. I think Coopers is only 50% wheat, may be wrong.


----------



## Bradgc (16/9/15)

I've just bought some today and I'm going to give it a go.

I think you can use about 250-500gggwheat dme and 1kg to get the equivalent of a can


----------



## Bradgc (16/9/15)

I've just bought some today and I'm going to give it a go.

I think you can use about 250-500gggwheat dme and 1kg to get the equivalent of a can


----------

